# Any body else do shooting matches?



## theyyounggun (Jul 11, 2012)

Anybody else shoot in competitions?


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 11, 2012)

Did sporting clays once.

I've found (locally) that shooting events are saturated with a _certain age_ demographic, and reguardless of how well I shoot, I could care less for the comments and the company. I prefer to stay away from organised (definatly all sanctioned) shooting activities. The BS takes the fun out of it, and I'm certainly not going to pay exorbinate dues for something I can do for free, and have to put up with attitudes.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 12, 2012)

I go out to the local range and have small competitions with locals and what's hilarious is they don't believe I'm using a modified turkey choke until they run 10-15 rounds through it and can't hit a thing.

Practice with MTC's and it will make shooting with a clay choke a breeze


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 12, 2012)

I do trap,three gun,idpa,uspsa and steel.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 12, 2012)

We have a 800 yard range and I'm working on getting my .270 dialed into it but with a synthetic stock it kicks like a mule so unless it's a 5 gallon bucket I ain't hittin it at that distance. I've got it set for 500 yards which is just about right for the .270 round


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 12, 2012)

Yea. Thats about it for a .270. Im getting mine dialed in for around there. I want a .338 Lapua!


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm hoping when I get another job since I've been disabled I can get a .50 Beowulf, not for looks or a bragging piece but my neighbor owns lions, tigers, panthers, cheetahs, etc... I would like to know I've got a 500gr hollowpoint to stop anything that manages to escape from her "wildlife sanctuary" aka hell hole


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 13, 2012)

haha


----------



## bulldog (Jul 13, 2012)

Never actually competed but I have won a dollar or two and maybe a couple hundred beers from my buddies. I love the competition but as frogman said, the attitudes and sense of entitlement at the shooting clubs is too much for me. I do love the courses but the people are just too much 80% of the time.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I used to do a LOT of competition shooting....I probably shot 25,000 rounds a year, between practice, and competition. 

I shot weekly in PPC matches, once a month at IDPA, once a month at IPSC, once a month at Cowboy Action Shooting, and sometimes once a week at skeet and trap. Also did a good bit of 1000 yard shooting, with my PSG-1, or my M40A1 in 300 Win Mag. 

I did that for about 4 years straight. At the local PPC match, I held the high overall position for nearly 16 weeks in a row one time.

Last year, I put my name in the hat for the History Channel show "Top Shot" but the more I watched that show, the more I was glad they didn't pick me, as it appears to be more of a popularity/ass-kissing contest instead of a shooting match.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jul 13, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> I used to do a LOT of competition shooting....I probably shot 25,000 rounds a year, between practice, and competition.
> 
> I shot weekly in PPC matches, once a month at IDPA, once a month at IPSC, once a month at Cowboy Action Shooting, and sometimes once a week at skeet and trap. Also did a good bit of 1000 yard shooting, with my PSG-1, or my M40A1 in 300 Win Mag.
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## montanaman (Jul 15, 2012)

did some 1000 yrd with my 6.5-284 in a rem 700
did alot of skeet in all 4 guns with my berreta 687
a little bit of the big bore shoots that they have here set up like your hunting moving targets in africa


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 15, 2012)

montanaman said:


> did some 1000 yrd with my 6.5-284 in a rem 700
> did alot of skeet in all 4 guns with my berreta 687
> a little bit of the big bore shoots that they have here set up like your hunting moving targets in africa




The 6.5-.284 is an EXTREMELY accurate cartridge, well known for 1000 yard shooting. First one I ever shot was on a Nesika Bay bolt action rifle, busting clay pigeons at 840 yards. The gunsmith that built that rifle, also built my PSG-1.


----------



## montanaman (Jul 15, 2012)

yep they do shoot very well if built my a good gunsmith
this is a hunting gun that i have taking to the 1000 yrd shoota to shoot in the 11lb and under sporter class
i have taken alot of game with this 1 like elk, caribou, antelope, bear, whitetail, mule deer , and moose
here is an antelope from a cpl years ago that i took at 522 yrds
and a mule deer at 614 yrds on the range finder


----------



## montanaman (Jul 15, 2012)

antelope


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice hunting!

When we did my PSG-1 build, my gunsmith tossed the idea around of having interchangeable barrels for the rifle, so I could swap back and forth between .308-sized calibers, such as the 6.5/.284...which would have been awesome. 

But it couldn't be done, because we're dealing with a sheet metal receiver, and the trunnion (barrel support) that fits in the receiver didn't have enough thickness to be able to cut internal threads for a barrel, and still remain rigid. So, it's a dedicated 7.62x51 (.308) rifle.


----------

